# cheap insurance for skylines



## mirpur786 (Jun 10, 2002)

hi


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

That's a belter of a first post 

Can't say that we all suffer so badly for the cost of our insurance that we would consider running our cars 3rd party only......

.....Infact, if you are so badly stuck for insurance that you need to employ this technique I've got to wonder what your doing with a car like that anyhow.......

.....And I don't think your Dad will be happy when he loses his no-claims......


----------



## Meister (Mar 21, 2003)

I was thinking exactly the same ... just couldn't be ****d to post . But as you have made a start I thought I would just agree with that.

Marco


----------



## mirpur786 (Jun 10, 2002)

if


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

what a daft idea. Lets drive a car third party only great!!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

mattb said:


> *what a daft idea. Lets drive a car third party only great!! *


thats what i do. im only 18 and fully comp on a 1.2 corsa is 1400, 3rd party F&T is "only" ~700. i cant afford fully comp so i have to go 3rd party until im alittle older and richer.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

A corsa's not the same as a 17k gtr though is it? You also don't run the risk of spinning off the road when you hit a bit of water and have a heavy foot, like you do in a GTST.

All for it in cheaper cars not Skylines, they cost too much to repair.


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

whats cheap insurance???


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Skyline_R34 said:


> *whats cheap insurance??? *


 An Oxymoron


----------



## Murphy (May 14, 2003)

MY advise dont even think about 3rd party unless u have big pockets my r32gts cost 2000 to insure 3rd party and over 4000 to insure fully comp and cosidering the car only cost 3000 i did not think worht to insure fully comp i was so wrong only 4 months of ownership i now have a skyline ready to be scrapped cos the hi-cas decided to play up when i turned a corner (or atleats that what we think cos it skidded at 30 mhp rear wheels all over the place i now have to wait until i am 24 before my insurance will insure me on another skyline and even then i doubt i can afford another as i want a gtr mine was too slow


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

JasonO said:


> *An Oxymoron  *


oh. ok


----------

